# I have doubt on my new barista pro steam output



## Guest (May 16, 2021)

I just bought Sage barista pro, and since i am a barista express owner for over two years and as per the reviews, i have concluded after several steam uses that i have doubt that there is an issue with the steam output! I believe it has more moisture than it suppose to be!! It is not well dry steam!!!! Is this normal to Barista pro owners???


----------

